# Best performing paints



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Recently I had a chance to work with 3 of the "highest" end paints in separate rooms, farrow and ball, c2, and Aura, and figured id throw my working opinion out there, although at this point theyre more facts. 
*farrow and ball for wall paint looks great after application, but getting there is a horrendous process. It is thick, doesnt cover like a 100$ paint should, and off the roller splatters like crazy. Grade C-
*C2 paint if it was in my area I would use occasionally. Covers great, rolls out with hardly a splatter, and in high humidity didnt need any paint additive like I use with Aura. Has a fantastic finish. Only problem is its not in my area, as house i painted people brought it from Virginia. Only minus is I dont know what type of contractor discount would be offered, and at 75$+ p/g it still performs less than 55$ p/g of Aura. Grade A-
*Aura is just dynamite. Whether Bath and Spa, Aura Matte or Eggshell, a bit of paint additive, and the right brush and roller cover makes this paint lay on the walls like a spread of kerrygold butter on toast. Flawless. (this has always been my go to paint but it was awesome to put it up against some other bigboys) Grade. A+
CEILINGS: I did have to use C2 and Farrow and Ball on a couple ceilings, but theyre not dead flats so no comparison to the overall king anyways:*Aura ceiling white. 
Trim Paint: the only category Ben Moore doesn't win: California Paints Muralo is silky smooth, needs ZERO thinning and can go over oil with hardly a scuff. After application it looks better than oil, and even better it doesn't gunk up your trim brush after a few hours. And, unlike Advance, it can be recoated after 6 hours. GRADE: A++. 
ENJOY!


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Another plus for Muralo--it will still be white long after your favorite oil paint has turned a nasty yellow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> Recently I had a chance to work with 3 of the "highest" end paints in separate rooms, farrow and ball, c2, and Aura, and figured id throw my working opinion out there, although at this point theyre more facts.
> *farrow and ball for wall paint looks great after application, but getting there is a horrendous process. It is thick, doesnt cover like a 100$ paint should, and off the roller splatters like crazy. Grade C-
> *C2 paint if it was in my area I would use occasionally. Covers great, rolls out with hardly a splatter, and in high humidity didnt need any paint additive like I use with Aura. Has a fantastic finish. Only problem is its not in my area, as house i painted people brought it from Virginia. Only minus is I dont know what type of contractor discount would be offered, and at 75$+ p/g it still performs less than 55$ p/g of Aura. Grade A-
> *Aura is just dynamite. Whether Bath and Spa, Aura Matte or Eggshell, a bit of paint additive, and the right brush and roller cover makes this paint lay on the walls like a spread of kerrygold butter on toast. Flawless. (this has always been my go to paint but it was awesome to put it up against some other bigboys) Grade. A+
> ...


Good commentary. Kind of makes Aura and Cali look like bargains doesn't it. Farrow and Ball pretty much caters to the people who want to impress people with the money they can spend foolishly. And C2 as well as being difficult to source has kind of fallen behind quality wise especially at it's selling price.

Aura to most people is kind of the high standard of the current paint generation, although some people are having problems with the different application properties it has. But like i've said many times, even changing toilet paper brands comes with a learning process.

California/Muralo. Nothing needs to be said here.You tried it, so you know.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

How long ago did Aura come out? Like 10 years ago or something? I remember when it did come out and some other painters were whining that cutting in with it was like trying to brush with a brick of butter.

I've always loved using it when the budget allows.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Ceiling paint question*



Exactoman said:


> Recently I had a chance to work with 3 of the "highest" end paints in separate rooms, farrow and ball, c2, and Aura, and figured id throw my working opinion out there, although at this point theyre more facts.
> *farrow and ball for wall paint looks great after application, but getting there is a horrendous process. It is thick, doesnt cover like a 100$ paint should, and off the roller splatters like crazy. Grade C-
> *C2 paint if it was in my area I would use occasionally. Covers great, rolls out with hardly a splatter, and in high humidity didnt need any paint additive like I use with Aura. Has a fantastic finish. Only problem is its not in my area, as house i painted people brought it from Virginia. Only minus is I dont know what type of contractor discount would be offered, and at 75$+ p/g it still performs less than 55$ p/g of Aura. Grade A-
> *Aura is just dynamite. Whether Bath and Spa, Aura Matte or Eggshell, a bit of paint additive, and the right brush and roller cover makes this paint lay on the walls like a spread of kerrygold butter on toast. Flawless. (this has always been my go to paint but it was awesome to put it up against some other bigboys) Grade. A+
> ...


Thanks for this post, Exactoman. I do not get a lot of chances to use different paints, so I am always eager to read what others here think of various paints.

My question: How would you compare Aura ceiling white to BM 508 Waterborne ceiling paint?

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> How long ago did Aura come out? Like 10 years ago or something? I remember when it did come out and some other painters were whining that cutting in with it was like trying to brush with a brick of butter.
> 
> I've always loved using it when the budget allows.


apparently those painters weren't Sherwin Williams users!


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Futtyos. Those 2 paints are same thing. My rep calls the waterborne 508 Aura ceiling paint. Its ultra dead flat creates a beautiful chalky white to run silky smooth muralo semi gloss next to on the crown and a flawless Aura eggshell below that, displaying a perfectly painted masterpiece that any discerning homeowner can cherish for years.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeepers Exacto, that practically brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I just used some Aura for the first time. The paint was about four years old before I got it. Went on really well and didn't have any issues. No additives and no problems brushing/rolling. Went from a very light yellow/tan flat to a deep blue semi-gloss. The first coat dragged a bit and didn't cover everything but the top coat looks like a very shiny dream. Got the paint for $10 at a Habitat for Humanity Re-Store. Didn't even notice what sheen it was until I already did the first coat but it worked out since the 4'x4' bathroom looks a little bigger now.

I liked it at least.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Wildbill, thete is nothing that makes walls and crown look better than a straightup dead flat chalky fluff white ceiling paint. Looks like a fat layer of cotton clouds gloating in ones house with a glossy lining encircling it. I sell mad ceilings. They kill my neck but my oh my, once theyre painted even the non knowing homeowner is stunned. 
Painting homes are like putting together puzzles. If you miss enough pieces you cant even make out what is supposed to be, but if you have all the pieces, wow!


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

getrex said:


> I just used some Aura for the first time. The paint was about four years old before I got it. Went on really well and didn't have any issues. No additives and no problems brushing/rolling. Went from a very light yellow/tan flat to a deep blue semi-gloss. The first coat dragged a bit and didn't cover everything but the top coat looks like a very shiny dream. Got the paint for $10 at a Habitat for Humanity Re-Store. Didn't even notice what sheen it was until I already did the first coat but it worked out since the 4'x4' bathroom looks a little bigger now.
> I liked it at least.


It goes on a lot smoother with about 1oz of paint additive... Floetrol or ben moore extender. Dont add more than an oz... And make sure you shake and stir well. My rep adds it for me at store and shakes it up!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> Wildbill, thete is nothing that makes walls and crown look better than a straightup dead flat chalky fluff white ceiling paint. Looks like a fat layer of cotton clouds gloating in ones house with a glossy lining encircling it. I sell mad ceilings. They kill my neck but my oh my, once theyre painted even the non knowing homeowner is stunned.
> Painting homes are like putting together puzzles. If you miss enough pieces you cant even make out what is supposed to be, but if you have all the pieces, wow!


Absolutely. I love the 508. I just meant that you're description was so eloquent.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh gotcha!! WildBill thats what the 508, muralo, and Aura does to me.. Makes me feel like Walt Whitman on a sunny day in the mountains with no people around!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Jeepers Exacto, that practically brought tears to my eyes.


He sure talks purty don't he?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> Oh gotcha!! WildBill thats what the 508, muralo, and Aura does to me.. Makes me feel like Walt Whitman on a sunny day in the mountains with no people around!


Now that scares me.....


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

That was a glowing description of a nice paint job, but I think I'd drop the adjective "chalky". Makes me think of a chalked out exterior. Other than that, it was quite a moving experience to read.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

slinger58 said:


> That was a glowing description of a nice paint job, but I think I'd drop the adjective "chalky". Makes me think of a chalked out exterior. Other than that, it was quite a moving experience to read.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Agreed. He's lucky to have discerning editors like us to help weave a spellbinding tale of house painting. Old aluminum siding comes to mind when the word "chalky" is dropped.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

We have recently used Benjamin Moore Aura paint. We were going over a three b or dark base green colored walls. I would best describe the walls as a dark grayish green color. The colors the client had chosen were a Green Bay Packers orangish yellow on two walls and in the same room a burnt orange. A painter's nightmare for getting multiple coats in a day and getting good coverage over a dark color. No problem whatsoever with the Benjamin Moore Aura paint. Three coats for both colors since the room was not very large and filled with Windows and crown molding and very tall baseboards. In the past we probably would have had to use two to three coats of primer and 223 coats of paint. Aura paint excels over practically every other paint out there for coverage from one extreme to another.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

"Aura paint excels over practically every other paint out there for coverage from one extreme to another." 
Correction: "Aura paint excels over ABSOLUTELY EVERY other paint out there for coverage from one extreme to another.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

zoomermp said:


> We have recently used Benjamin Moore Aura paint. We were going over a three b or dark base green colored walls. I would best describe the walls as a dark grayish green color. The colors the client had chosen were a Green Bay Packers orangish yellow on two walls and in the same room a burnt orange. A painter's nightmare for getting multiple coats in a day and getting good coverage over a dark color. No problem whatsoever with the Benjamin Moore Aura paint. Three coats for both colors since the room was not very large and filled with Windows and crown molding and very tall baseboards. In the past we probably would have had to use two to three coats of primer and 223 coats of paint. Aura paint excels over practically every other paint out there for coverage from one extreme to another.


 
Wow:vs_shocked:, besides 223 finish coats, what is the reason for more than one coat of primer???


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Unless you are trying to seal something nasty there usually is no reason to do more than one prime coat? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha!! 2 to 3 coats primer!!!


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

chrisn said:


> zoomermp said:
> 
> 
> > We have recently used Benjamin Moore Aura paint. We were going over a three b or dark base green colored walls. I would best describe the walls as a dark grayish green color. The colors the client had chosen were a Green Bay Packers orangish yellow on two walls and in the same room a burnt orange. A painter's nightmare for getting multiple coats in a day and getting good coverage over a dark color. No problem whatsoever with the Benjamin Moore Aura paint. Three coats for both colors since the room was not very large and filled with Windows and crown molding and very tall baseboards. In the past we probably would have had to use two to three coats of primer and 223 coats of paint. Aura paint excels over practically every other paint out there for coverage from one extreme to another.
> ...


sorry voice texting. Should be 2 to 3.
Two primer coats in extreme cases such as a dark mossy green and painting a pale yellow over the top. Also walls are smooth and semi gloss sheen. A beast to cover in the past.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

zoomermp said:


> We have recently used Benjamin Moore Aura paint. We were going over a three b or dark base green colored walls. I would best describe the walls as a dark grayish green color. The colors the client had chosen were a Green Bay Packers orangish yellow on two walls and in the same room a burnt orange. A painter's nightmare for getting multiple coats in a day and getting good coverage over a dark color. No problem whatsoever with the Benjamin Moore Aura paint. Three coats for both colors since the room was not very large and filled with Windows and crown molding and very tall baseboards. In the past we probably would have had to use two to three coats of primer and 223 coats of paint. Aura paint excels over practically every other paint out there for coverage from one extreme to another.


You can't account for the tastes of Packer fans.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

zoomermp said:


> sorry voice texting. Should be 2 to 3.
> Two primer coats in extreme cases such as a dark mossy green and painting a pale yellow over the top. Also walls are smooth and semi gloss sheen. A beast to cover in the past.


Still no reason for more than one prime coat, unless as stated you are trying to seal something nasty, for a color change your just wasting time and material.IMO


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Using a deeper base helps light go over dark. Either way.. yellow just sucks regardless. The only way a primer would have helped you is if it was tinted 50-75% to the color you are switching to.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Aura used to have a color foundation primer for yellows and reds. I never found it necessary for the reds, they have always covered in two coats with no primer. I could imagine it might be a big help with yellow though. Yellow is the weakest pigment in any paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

The Aura Foundations primer helps with those rather vibrant reds & yellows. The darker reds don't need it as much, but any vibrant color could use it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The biggest problem i had when i sold Aura and the red/yellow primer was the old "if such and such (enter box store/SW brand of your choice) is a paint and primer and i only need one coat. why would i pay that much for Aura/Aura red/yellow foundation primer?"


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

For funsies.


----------

